# The Blonde Wins!



## monty (May 19, 2006)

Dear Diary.

   Last year I replaced all the windows in my house with those   expensive double pane energy efficient kind, but this week, I got a call from the contractor who installed them. He was complaining that the work had been completed a whole year ago and I hadn't paid for them.

Hellloooo?

   Now just because I'm blonde doesn't mean that I am
automatically stupid. So, I told him just what his fast talking sales
guy had told ME last year......namely, that in the ONE YEAR these
windows would pay for themselves!

Helllooooo? 

    It's been a year! (I told him.) There was only
silence at the other end of the line, so I finally just hung up....
He didn't call back.

Guess I won that stupid argument.


----------



## Dutch (May 19, 2006)

Ahyup-Can't argue with logic like that!!


----------

